# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  poronienie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam!. moja dziewczyna jest w 8 tygodniu ciazy wczoraj miala mdlosci dzis rano zle sie czula pozniej miala straszliwe bole brzucha niemal nie do wytrzymania. pozniej pojawilo sie krwawienie obfite z czasem pojawily sie skrzepy do teraz ma bole brzucha ale nie tak mocne jak z rana. czy to poronienie ?

----------


## Karaoke

Wszelkie krwawienia w ciąży należy jak najszybciej skonsultować z lekarzem prowadzącym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jutro mamy wizyte... jakie jest prawdopodobienstwo ze to poronienie??

----------


## Karaoke

Ja nie jestem wróżką ale takie krwawienia są niebezpieczne dla płodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez sie domyslilem.. niepokojacy byl ten poranny bol. doslownie skrecalo ja. pozniej pojawily sie te krwawienia jak podczas okresu albo i wieksze.. no i te skrzepy..

----------


## Karaoke

No właśnie bardzo niepokojące te objawy - koniecznie skonsultujcie się z lekarzem.

----------

